# What is the best piece of intact advertsing you have found while bottle digging?



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 6, 2018)

Ever since digging my Hensch Scissor sign I have wondered what other pieces of advertising people have found (besides jugs and bottles) while bottle digging. If you have dug intact advertsing pieces besides jugs and bottles including signs, ashtrays, chinaware, etc. please post your best intact piece here.

Here is my best and only advertising sign:


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2018)

Here's mine, A extremely rare 1 of a kind, only one known to exist early 1900 (possibly 1890's?) ROG (reverse on glass) Mt. Clemens Brewery Sign. Found at bottom of privy at 5 feet. unbroken. A Amazing piece. I got a award for digging this unique piece of history. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2018)

Another Pic.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 7, 2018)

A few years ago I dug an enameled tin Southern Select beer sign in Galveston.  That sucker was about 5' x 3'.  Not in great shape but still was pretty impressive.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 7, 2018)

Those are nice I have always wanted to find an old local beer or soda sign.


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 11, 2018)

One wonders how the heck a piece of glass that big remained unbroken in a privy.

Jim G


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 11, 2018)

saratogadriver said:


> One wonders how the heck a piece of glass that big remained unbroken in a privy.
> 
> Jim G





This might be  the only ROG Sign with this type of glass. The glass is extremely thick, looks like almost 1/2 inch thick, not thin plate glass like a window. Also has beveled or scalloped edges cut in glass edge also not seen on any other ROG.  LEON.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Sep 11, 2018)

hope this counts


----------



## Tony AZ (Sep 12, 2018)

Thats a sweet find there! Tony AZ..


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice advertising jug! I actually hope to eventually dig one of them.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 12, 2018)

I can't get over Hemi's glass beer sign.  Just killer.

Anyway, i found this in a dump way back when I had just started collecting as a teenager.  It measures about 6" h x 8" w and appears to be made of either brass or bronze.


----------



## carling (Sep 22, 2018)

hemihampton, here's a sign like the one you dug, but a different brand.  If you get the BCCA magazine, maybe you already saw it.


----------



## carling (Sep 22, 2018)

Here's part of the article.  The Luxus Beer began in 1906, which may help date your sign.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, That sign does look alot like mine. I got the 2 small holes at top corner also. I do get the BCCA Magazine since I'm a member. But don't remember seeing that, unless that's a brand new addition I have not received yet. If so when did you get yours copy? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## carling (Sep 23, 2018)

Just got it a few days ago, it's the 2018 Sept/Oct. issue.


----------



## shorthandleshovel (Sep 25, 2018)

*brass tag on an early sardine can*

Gold rush era. I've seen these before but never thought I'd bump into one.  Just out of the ground 3 days ago.  Big Smiles.


----------



## woods_walker (Oct 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Here's mine, A extremely rare 1 of a kind, only one known to exist early 1900 (possibly 1890's?) ROG (reverse on glass) Mt. Clemens Brewery Sign. Found at bottom of privy at 5 feet. unbroken. A Amazing piece. I got a award for digging this unique piece of history. LEON.View attachment 184198



Leon that sign is incredible! What material was the image made from ? I dug one early this year and it only had the glass remaining. Took me till now to figure out what it was. I’m wondering how the image remained intact all those years in the ground and on mine there was nothing left? I know this was an old post but I just ran across it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thetf2jack (Oct 27, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Ever since digging my Hensch Scissor sign I have wondered what other pieces of advertising people have found (besides jugs and bottles) while bottle digging. If you have dug intact advertsing pieces besides jugs and bottles including signs, ashtrays, chinaware, etc. please post your best intact piece here.
> 
> Here is my best and only advertising sign:
> 
> View attachment 184195


Found this nice saloon token from belton Texas at my hunting location, as far as I know it’s the only proof that this place once existed


----------

